# Unable to add some songs to Itunes



## nerddad (Dec 11, 2005)

I have an issue where some of my songs will not add to Itunes.  I am using WinXP pro.  I recently got an Ipod Mini and have started using Itunes.  Most of the recorded music I have can be added fine but not all.  I did find something on the web about bit rates being too big and Itunes wont add them, but these songs all have a bit rate of 160.  Itunes will not even play them.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 11, 2005)

What format are those songs in?  MP3?  AAC?  OGG?  WMA?


----------



## nerddad (Dec 12, 2005)

They are MP3.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 12, 2005)

What happens when iTunes tries to play them?  Does it act like it's playing them and just produces no sound, or does it fail to try and play them at all?  Any error messages when trying to play them?

Where did the MP3s come from?  Are they known-good MP3s, or is there a chance they could be corrupted (have they EVER played fine)?


----------



## nerddad (Dec 12, 2005)

It looks like I tunes does not even try to paly them.  There are no error messages unless there is an error log kept somewhere.  The files play fine in other players (Media player, winamp...)  The files were made from one large MP3( I got from emule) and I used MP3diretcut to cut the large file up.  I have done this before with other files and it has worked fine.  Just wonder if there is some way to tell why these files can't be added.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmmm... can you try opening the files in QuickTime Player and see if they play there?


----------



## nerddad (Dec 12, 2005)

I get error -2048 the file is not a movie file.  Quicktime player does open my other music files.


----------



## nerddad (Dec 12, 2005)

I fixed it.  I found a free MP3 converter.  Converted the files to .wav and back to MP3.  They now play fine and I was able to add them to ITunes.  There must have been an issue in the file format even though they were MP3 files.  For some reason Quicktime player and Itunes did not recognize them as such.  Thanks for your help.


----------

